# Dont know where to begin :(



## mrsmcb (May 12, 2011)

Hello everyone
I'm new to this so not sure where I should be posting, hope someone will point me in the right direction  

Im 31 and have PCOS, tried for children with ex and never succeeded (he has since had children!)

I have been with my husband (married 4 weeks ago) for over 4 years and not been on the pill, he was told many years ago he would be lucky if he could have children. He is 42.

We would be happy to adopt but do we try IVF etc, just no idea where to start, really want kids, both of us do....help


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

I started with a visit to my GP and told him that we had been TTC for over 2 years with no success and would like to be referred for fertility treatment.  Be prepared to tell him about your PCOS and why your husband would be lucky to have children.  Im sure you wont have a problem getting the referral.  The consultant will then be able to talk you through your options and help you decide where to start.  Do it straight away and you will know you are on the journey and this will hopefully give you a sense of relief because you are being pro-active and started the ball rolling.  As for adopting vs IVF... don't close off any avenues to yourself yet, you are only just starting your journey.
Good Luck!


----------

